# mountain observatory



## candlerpainter (Dec 11, 2007)

check out this job


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Is that the b 4 or after?


----------



## candlerpainter (Dec 11, 2007)

That is one year after.


----------



## candlerpainter (Dec 11, 2007)

He showed us some sunspots on his telescope. He used a mylar filter, and we looked right into the sun and saw spots that occured days earlier.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

OK, looks good, nice job. You may want to give some details of pics when posting them. :thumbsup:


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

candlerpainter said:


> He showed us some sunspots on his telescope. He used a mylar filter, and we looked right into the sun and saw spots that occured days earlier.


I think you mean minutes earlier. It only takes about 8 minutes for the suns light to reach the earth.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Very nice, even though we don't know if you painted it...built it, or what products were used.....give us some info....also: we have a picture posting section.

We all check it...and look forward to more


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Kelly Painting said:


> also: we have a picture posting section.


http://www.painttalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=24 :yes:


----------

